# Any body going to the NRA annual meetings in Indiana 4/26/2019



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

I am thinking of going , hope I can find a hotel close by and a place to park .


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I wish I was


----------

